# Home on 15 acres in SW Washington For Sale



## biolady (Nov 5, 2004)

At just over 1700 square feet this home has a lot to offer. Two bedrooms, 1.75 baths, plus an office that has been used as a third bedroom. A nice open layout, newly added white oak cabinets, butcher block counter tops, and more. A nice house on absolutely beautiful property. The property is half wooded and has a lot of pasture area. Lots of useable land and two creeks! There is also a chicken coupe, orchard, garden, and a very large, very nice workshop!


Complete listing with pictures here


----------

